# Jobs That Earn $ 100,000 per Year



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Rotating Content*


*$100K Jobs -- No Degree Needed*

*Our experts found a list of careers with big salaries. They're available nation-wide -- and none of them ask for a four-year degree.*







Now that's why some people get into plumbing, for the big bucks.......:laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Where do I sign up?! Me and my wife's income doesn't equal 100k.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Union Refrigeration workers make around $100,000. Three more years for me :thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have made about that the last 4 years. last year was 103k. My worst was 90k, but I took off 5 weeks that year.


----------



## rrman (Oct 29, 2008)

*rrman*

Some of the jetters at my company in phila. make nearly 100k.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> I have made about that the last 4 years. last year was 103k. My worst was 90k, but I took off 5 weeks that year.


So how much did ya save, of the nearly $500,000 (thats half a million you know), you made the last 5yrs? I know people that make twice that, but aint got $50 in their wallet. These people bought big houses, & big cars, both of which aint worth $hit today. It aint how much you make, its how much you save. 

So what type of plumbing do you do, that must be so profitable, in this economy?

Not trying to critisize, in fact I'm happy for you, if its true, but one of my dads favorite sayings was this;
THE MORE PRAISE A MAN SEEKS, THE LESS HE HAS".


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> So how much did ya save, of the nearly $500,000 (thats half a million you know), you made the last 5yrs? I know people that make twice that, but aint got $50 in their wallet. These people bought big houses, & big cars, both of which aint worth $hit today. It aint how much you make, its how much you save.
> 
> So what type of plumbing do you do, that must be so profitable, in this economy?
> 
> ...


Well,
it's actually closer to 400,000, because it's the last 4 years, if you read my original post. I bought my house in 2003, we have a 2010 minivan, I drive a company truck to and from jobs. We live a pretty modest life because we are blessed with an abundance and we love to be generous to our church and other missions we support. Our shop does pretty much all industrial plumbing, with a little healthcare and schools thrown in. Besides my 401k, which I contribute to, the shop pays into my pension fund, and for my insurance. 
I don't recall seeking praise for this, just stating it as a fact, so people know that union plumbers can make this kind of money. I was the owner of a one man shop (union,) and I make a lot more working for the man than trying to be the man.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> Where do I sign up?! Me and my wife's income doesn't equal 100k.


If you can weld, 597 needs ya! Cha-ching!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> Well,
> it's actually closer to 400,000, because it's the last 4 years, if you read my original post. I bought my house in 2003, we have a 2010 minivan, I drive a company truck to and from jobs. We live a pretty modest life because we are blessed with an abundance and we love to be generous to our church and other missions we support. Our shop does pretty much all industrial plumbing, with a little healthcare and schools thrown in. Besides my 401k, which I contribute to, the shop pays into my pension fund, and for my insurance.
> I don't recall seeking praise for this, just stating it as a fact, so people know that union plumbers can make this kind of money. I was the owner of a one man shop (union,) and I make a lot more working for the man than trying to be the man.



Well I am "the man", but alot of days I think I envy you more for not having to be the boss. Nice to see that you know, & can relate well, to what the boss has to go through, to make it all work. Haven't heard of too many 1 man union shops. That would be tough. I tried to stay in the union when I first started, but just could not afford it, & I ended up going back to residential service, which I like better anyway.

Most of the union plumbers I know, are laid off too much, to justify the extra money, they make hourly. Glad to see it working out nice for you.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> Well,
> it's actually closer to 400,000, because it's the last 4 years, if you read my original post. I bought my house in 2003, we have a 2010 minivan, I drive a company truck to and from jobs. We live a pretty modest life because we are blessed with an abundance and we love to be generous to our church and other missions we support. Our shop does pretty much all industrial plumbing, with a little healthcare and schools thrown in. Besides my 401k, which I contribute to, the shop pays into my pension fund, and for my insurance.
> I don't recall seeking praise for this, just stating it as a fact, so people know that union plumbers can make this kind of money. I was the owner of a one man shop (union,) and I make a lot more working for the man than trying to be the man.


I won't hate on you brother , Im outta of the 68 and made 80k last year so I can believe the 100000 in Chicago. Whats your on the pay check scale up there ? Ours is 29 and change, not including benefits.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I think scale is $44.75, I get 2 over for foreman.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> I think scale is $44.75, I get 2 over for foreman.


What a rip bro, 2$ is it even worth the stress? Our hall forepersons are 5-8$ over scale.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmmm master plumber or pastry chef?????? Dammit! Picked the wrong trade

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I am a one man union shop doing mainly service. Our hall has several options for smaller shops to help keep us competitive. The classes for journey person upgrade are out of this world. This last year alone I took Med Gas Cert, Backflow cert and repair, Plastics class/ cert and am currently taking a Basic Electrical class and hopefully by this time next year will be able to add HVAC service as well. Had to pay $110 for the backflow manual but the rest of the classes have not cost me a dime.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Qball415 said:


> What a rip bro, 2$ is it even worth the stress? Our hall forepersons are 5-8$ over scale.


No,
it's not. But we are in a tight spot, most shops keep their foremen all year round, and then man up for the bigger jobs, so it's not worth it, but at least you work all year round.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

HSI said:


> I am a one man union shop doing mainly service. Our hall has several options for smaller shops to help keep us competitive. The classes for* journey person* upgrade are out of this world. This last year alone I took Med Gas Cert, Backflow cert and repair, Plastics class/ cert and am currently taking a Basic Electrical class and hopefully by this time next year will be able to add HVAC service as well. Had to pay $110 for the backflow manual but the rest of the classes have not cost me a dime.


 
What's a journey person? Is the union so pc that you can't say "man" anymore?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> What's a journey person? Is the union so pc that you can't say "man" anymore?


Journeyperson is both for the respect of men and women in the trade. We have many female Plumbers in my area that are journeyed out. Just a respect thing, call it what you want. Sure Journeyman is tradtional.
For example when someone says Nurse first thing that comes to mind is female right? Same concept.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Journeyperson is both for the respect of men and women in the trade. We have many female Plumbers in my area that are journeyed out. Just a respect thing, call it what you want. Sure Journeyman is tradtional.
> For example when someone says Nurse first thing that comes to mind is female right? Same concept.


 
My license still says journeyman on it. Respect or not
 "All MEN are created equal" 
"Mankind"
The proper term would be with man in it. 
I do get what your saying...

ps in the local hall in H town there is not one female out of 1,000's acording to my uncle who has been a member there for 40 years+.


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

Working in fort mcmurray I clear $2700 a week. Working 10 and 4. 10 hour days and LOA. 
First job as a journeyman and I'm embarrassed how much money I make.


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

Just obviously not too embarrassed to brag a little. Sorry.


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am a non union service plumber who's worked in the trade 14 years. I always worked hourly but when I moved to a different state the only places that were hiring we're commission only jobs. I'm not the salesman type. Last year I made 107,000 without ever selling anyone they didn't want or need. But I have seen others who are flat out crooks.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> My license still says journeyman on it. Respect or not
> "All MEN are created equal"
> "Mankind"
> The proper term would be with man in it.
> ...


Your uncle doesn't know what he's talking about , just call the local 68.


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> Your uncle doesn't know what he's talking about , just call the local 68.


Your discriminating against transexual plumbers. Shame on you. In proper English you refer to asexual objects in the masculine, Also the official title is journeyman not journeyperson. If we want to just start changing the names of things, just for the heck of it I am now a doctor instead of a plumber.. Don't try and change terminology because you are trying to be pc. That's just going overboard. Actually I take that back, let's try journeyhomosapien. Yeah that sounds about right. Signed - the dr.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

studmaster1 said:


> Your discriminating against transexual plumbers. Shame on you. In proper English you refer to asexual objects in the masculine, Also the official title is journeyman not journeyperson. If we want to just start changing the names of things, just for the heck of it I am now a doctor instead of a plumber.. Don't try and change terminology because you are trying to be pc. That's just going overboard. Actually I take that back, let's try journeyhomosapien. Yeah that sounds about right. Signed - the dr.


K.M.A Doc.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

A certified Journeyperson is recognized as a qualified and skilled person in a trade and is entitled to the wages and benefits associated with that trade. A Journeyperson is allowed to train and act as a mentor to a registered apprentice.
Google it....


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

The more I think about this article the more it pisses me off. It's encouraging people to become handymen. Just what we need... more handymen. It also suggest that a handyman makes the same amount of money as a licensed plumber. No way they make $50K a year, they all work for cash anyways.


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> A certified Journeyperson is recognized as a qualified and skilled person in a trade and is entitled to the wages and benefits associated with that trade. A Journeyperson is allowed to train and act as a mentor to a registered apprentice.
> Google it....


As I am now a Dr. I looked up journeyman in websters dictionary (I googled it) and also the American Heritage Dictionary where both definitions existed, couldn't find one for journey person, in fact it's not even in my spell check. However if you feel the need to invent a word to make yourself feel better robada to you. I was an English major in college but I appreciate the attempt at a lesson. I am puzzled at your request to K.M.A., is that a code that you want me to kill your aunt?


----------

